

Ask HN: Why is HN so slow? - messel

Noticing a few second delay (~5+ seconds) after a comment, edit, or uncached page load. Is it time for an optimization pass on HN?
======
rman666
I'm not noticing any delays. I usually am impressed with the speed of HN. When
I notice delays, I assume it is temporary network issues. Interested in other
theories.

